# Boers4ever’s kidding thread!! Finally!



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Hello everyone!!! It’s me! And it is officially time to start my own kidding thread! I’m so excited!! It feels like I’ve been waiting for years. 
Soooo, I’ve got four does kidding this year, three are full Boers and one is a ND mix. I will be milking the ND, so that is a way new experience for me. 
I’ll introduce everyone now: 
First up is my buck, who is about to be a daddy of hopefully about 8 kids. His name is Dapple Sauce and he is four years old. He is also the most social goat I have and he loves his scratchings! 








Next is Marianne. She is almost five. She is a gentle soul and is the most motherly of all. But she is a tad shy. This is her 3rd (at least) kidding. She also carries her babies very low and hides them very well. I thought she had a small single last year, but it was twins! 















Dottie is next. She is 3 years old. This is her 2nd time kidding and she did very good last year as a FF, with a single doeling. She is the wild goat and loves to get her ONE horn stuck in the fences (Unicorn goat). It’s hard to catch her without food.















Now is my prized girl, Biscuit. She is 4. She is a hands on goat and the biggest that I have. She is very loving and so so sweet! This will be her 1st kidding with me, but she has kidded before. 















And last but not least is Poppy. My ND cross. She was given to me as a bottle baby and quickly turned into a loving pet. She is my sweet little baby and she is very close to my heart. Thus, I am the most worried about her since she is a FF and is 4 years old. She was bred to my big ol buck and I’m worried that the babies might be too big. So I’m staying with her every step of the way. 















Now, this is my 2nd kidding season. I am so nervous but I’m excited! Last year didn’t go very well and I only had three babies, but two didn’t make it, leaving me one little boy. 
I don’t have specific due dates on any of them. But April 22 will be five months since the buck was introduced. He has been with them since. I will be separating him when the first baby is born. 
Since I don’t know due dates I’m going by udder development and ligs. But so far my guess is that it will go: Poppy, Biscuit, Marianne, and Dottie. Let’s see how close I am! 
Let the games begin!
P.S. all the pictures were taken today. I’ll post more as their udders progress.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking herd! Good luck!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh, so exciting!!! Very nice ladies and gentleman! I wish all of you luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding, nice herd there.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> Nice looking herd! Good luck!





MadHouse said:


> Oh, so exciting!!! Very nice ladies and gentleman! I wish all of you luck!





toth boer goats said:


> Happy kidding, nice herd there.


Thank y’all!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I know you are excited, its such a fun time. Wsoring for the wee ones to get here. I do hope your results are much better this year. Keep us posted and share lots of pictures!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I know you are excited, its such a fun time. Wsoring for the wee ones to get here. I do hope your results are much better this year. Keep us posted and share lots of pictures!


Believe me, by the end of the season you all will be sick of baby pictures!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Boers4ever said:


> Believe me, by the end of the season you all will be sick of baby pictures!


That is impossible! 😂


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

How exciting! Poppy looks so cute. I understand your worry with her being bred to a big buck. I have bred some ND to a boer buck before, and never had any problems. Interesting thing is as generations have passed, we will still have some of our white does give birth to babies that look exactly like your Poppy. Good luck. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

JML Farms said:


> How exciting! Poppy looks so cute. I understand your worry with her being bred to a big buck. I have bred some ND to a boer buck before, and never had any problems. Interesting thing is as generations have passed, we will still have some of our white does give birth to babies that look exactly like your Poppy. Good luck. Hope all goes well.


Thank you. I sure hope that she will be ok and I’m just being paranoid. It will be interesting what she will think of the kids. She isn’t the most motherly goat I have. At all!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Great looking herd! I love you buck's name. I can't wait to see all the cuties! 



Boers4ever said:


> Thank you. I sure hope that she will be ok and I’m just being paranoid. It will be interesting what she will think of the kids. She isn’t the most motherly goat I have. At all!


I actually had my does have the reverse amount of mother skill as I thought they would, so maybe she will surprise you!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks @MellonFriend! I was so encouraged watching your kidding thread.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> I love your buck's name.


Thanks! His registered name is Makers Mark Knights Ablaze, but the lady I got him from always just called him Dapple Sauce. I loved it, quirky and goofy just like him.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Boers4ever said:


> Thanks @MellonFriend! I was so encouraged watching your kidding thread.


I'm so glad my thread was helpful to you. 😊


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

How's the pregger squad doing? 🤭 Anybody looking like they are definitely going to kid in twelve days? 😅


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Well... I have a feeling that the doe code is going to kick in hard this year. Poppy is definitely looking like she’ll go first, with Biscuit in close second. Poppy’s udder is bigger then everyone else’s, but she is a dairy breed FF. No goo or anything yet. Honestly I’m not sure! None of the Boer’s udder are very big yet.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Sat in the goat pen for a while today. It was hilarious! They were mostly asleep and snoring very loud. When they tried to get up they grunted and had to push to get up and waddle away. 
Poppy was especially uncomfortable today. Hopefully she doesn’t go while I’m gone somewhere!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Now you know it is part of the doe code to wait until you're not around to deliver.  All joking aside, I sincerely hope you get the opportunity to tend all of the upcoming births.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Poppy turned out to be one of the most motherly goats I’ve seen. She loves her two little boys! They are only an hour old!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Congrats! They are adorable babies! I love the chocolate and white


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh congratulations! They look so pretty. Did the birth go smoothly for her?


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh congratulations! They look so pretty. Did the birth go smoothly for her?


So I’m inside doing school, and I hear a BAAAAAA coming from Poppy’s pen (she is with the yearlings not the does). The scream came from a yearling doe. I grab my shoes and phone and ran out here. I find Poppy with a little boy and the midwife cat with him. I ran back in the house, grab a couple towels and a bulb syringe, run back out, and she is cleaning off boy #2! So I didn’t get to see it! Now I’m jealous of the midwife cat. She saw everything. 
They are have trouble finding the teats but the are actively searching.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Glad she did well!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! So sweet! 🥰


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

The sibling rivalry has started for both mamas affection and the milk!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

It’s funny they could pass as full blood Boers. They take after their daddy! One weighs 5.05 lbs and the other weighs 5.00 lbs even.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

🥰 

What are their genders? I don't think you mentioned it, but maybe I just missed it.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> 🥰
> 
> What are their genders? I don't think you mentioned it, but maybe I just missed it.


Twin boys! I was hoping for a black girl, but I’ll just have to wait till next year I guess.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What cuties!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Love their spots! So cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful Twins! Congrats!!!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Well so far I’ve been right! Biscuit had twin girls today!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Dottie’s ligs are gone and Marianne’s ligs are barrrrrely hanging in there.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations on another successful kidding! Very cute kids! ♥


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

💖💗💞💞💞


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks everyone! I’m hoping that the others go just as smooth.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Dottie just kidded with a single doeling! I forgot my phone when I went to check so I’ll have to get pictures in the morning. She is chocolate brown with white spots.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

I love kidding days!!!! Especially when everything goes well! Congratulations!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Here’s Dottie’s little doeling!! Isn’t she so pretty!?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! She is very Pretty!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

I just weighed her at 9.15 lbs! Biggest so far, but she is a single too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a doll!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Goodness! I forget to check on this thread for two days and so much happens!

Your new little ones are so beautiful! 😘


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks y’all! Marianne is in labor now. I’m determined to see this last one!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Just don't blink or you might miss it! 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

I can see the babies moving!


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

How exciting!!!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh my gosh! Earlier today she was laying down MOANING!! Now she is walking around, eating, and acting completely normal! Ack!!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How is she now? Any changes? Its that darn ol Doe Code!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

No change! Driving me nuts!!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Still nothing! She definitely is way more uncomfortable today. She is rubbing her head on the fence and drinking like crazy! Still moaning and itching her belly. No goo. We are about to go to church so I know that I’ll have babies when we come back! She is just waiting on me to leave for church! I know it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wellllllll? Its after church?????? Any wee ones? 😁


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Wellllllll? Its after church?????? Any wee ones?


Hey sorry I forgot to check here! Still no baby babies yet. If her belly dropped any lower then it would be dragging the ground! She could have triplets. 
All the others got put out to pasture today and while the mamas were battling it out for dominance the babies were playing together. It was awesome to watch, I’ve never had this many kids at once before! And there’s more on the way!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Marianne today. Not a lot of change. Ligs are still gone, but I think she could get a little mushier back there. Huge change in her belly size over the last couple days. Like I said before, if her belly dropped any lower it would be dragging the ground! She has a very hairy udder lol. It stayed like that last year and I had to cut some of the hair away from the teats.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Mamas and babies


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

Boers4ever said:


> View attachment 207556
> 
> 
> Mamas and babies


how cute!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice goats! Hope her kidding is easy with.healthy.wee ones


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Very nice pictures! Good luck with Marianne!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Is it normal for a doe to bleed a tad bit for awhile after birth? Poppy is still dripping bloody goo. I’m a little concerned.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh yeah, totally normal. As long as it doesn't smell bad it's all good. My does did that for two weeks+.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh yeah, totally normal. As long as it doesn't smell bad it's all good. My does did that for two weeks+.


Phew! Thanks! Was getting a tad nervous!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

If your wondering, then no, Marianne has NOT kidded yet.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I was wondering, lol. I almost asked for an update this morning but didn’t want to pester. Come on, Marianne, stop teasing us.  
Here’s hoping it’s a smooth and easy delivery of healthy kids whenever she decides it’s time.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Marianne is peeing a LOT today. Every few seconds she will squat to pee. I can reach my fingers all the way around her tail head and she is very mushy. Her ligs are still gone, maybe more today then before. At this point I’m hoping for triplets to make all this waiting worth it!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

She’s had a personality change today too. She is normally a little shy. Right now she is licking me!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Then we could be close... go Mariane


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How many days has it been? Can you post a picture of her girly parts?


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> How many days has it been? Can you post a picture of her girly parts?


Well the buck was put with the does on November 23. But I don’t have a due date on any of them. That’s why I’m not that worried about her since I have no idea when her actual due date is. Give me a sec and I’ll see if I can find some pics.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

This picture of her lady parts was taken Monday. I will make sure to get another picture tomorrow. 








This is a picture of my hand wrapped around her tail this morning. I think it could get mushier, but it’s already pretty loose. 
Also her udder has grown since the last picture Monday.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Well I went to take a picture of Marianne and feed her and look what I found!






















Twin doelings this morning!! That makes my count at 5 girls 2 boys!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Well Marianne, you are full of surprises!!
Congratulations! They are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

They're so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Congratulations to the both of you! Those sure are a beautiful set of twins. 😘


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh wow. What a great surprise! Marianne definitely made it worth the wait. Those doelings are beautiful!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww 🥰 💗 💞  love those twins! Grest job Marianne!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Boers4ever said:


> Well I went to take a picture of Marianne and feed her and look what I found!
> Twin doelings this morning!! That makes my count at 5 girls 2 boys!


They are beautiful!!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks! They are doing well today and are sleeping a lot like newborns. 
Does this umbilical cord look ok? It doesn’t seem to be bothering her but it does look a little more swollen then the other kids.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I would drench it again in Iodine/provine.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Ok I’ll do that.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Ok I have another question. The goats don’t have a shelter in their pen yet. We are working on one. Here’s the forecast for tonight:








Is it ok to leave the kids and does outside tonight? I leave the does out as long as it’s not raining or overly cold. But I’ve never had to think about the kids before. Are they the same or do they need to be put up into the barn tonight? I get worried about them since I lost a doeling last year to pneumonia from getting rained on.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I would get them into the barn till the shelter is done.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Those temps seem ok unless it is windy.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

So I just decided to continue putting them in the barn until we get the shelter built. 
I had a close call with Poppy yesterday! She somehow got through a tiny itty bitty space below the fence and got out. She didn’t get into any feed (it’s locked up) so I’m not sure what she ate. But she had bloat pretty badly. She has had it bad before and she was able to pass the gas by herself. So I just left her be and checked on her every so often and this morning and phew, she is back to normal.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Good thing she's okay! Them darn goats squeezing through the tiniest holes. They sure do like to see us fret over them.😅


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Well. She got through the hole. They are real contortionists.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They sure are.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

I weighed Poppy’s twin bucklings today! They should’ve doubled in weight by two weeks old and today they turned 2 weeks old. Soooo I weighed them and they are 13 lbs!! They have more then doubled, they’ve almost tripled! Yay!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Boers4ever said:


> View attachment 207556
> 
> 
> Mamas and babies


Adorable! They all look so content! 💜


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Poppy’s buckling are so cute!!! They have the most cutest ears! Half standing and half floppy!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Now we need to see what they look like!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

The bucklings went missing just now and I found them inside of a feed sack. Babies


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Pictures of little Frodo’s ears


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! Frodo is So cute!!! 😍


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Ok so I’m not sure if y’all can suggest anything for this or if it is just genetics, but Mariannes kids both last year and this year aren’t growing as fast as the other kids. They are staying kinda skinny although they are definitely getting plenty to eat. They were kinda weak the first week but have now gotten better and started jumping. But they do sleep more then the others. Is this just a genetic problem? Is there anything I can do to help them grow faster? If not I’m considering selling Marianne this year if her kids aren’t going to do as well as the others.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you give them selenium and B Complex the day they are born?


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> Do you give them selenium and B Complex the day they are born?


No not unless they need it. And there wasn’t anything wrong them at birth. Should I give them some now?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Ok I just dosed them with vitamins and selenium. The more I think about it the more that I get the feeling that they aren’t getting enough to eat. I’m milking Poppy right now so I’ll give them 8 oz of her milk via bottle this evening and see if their hungry.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You named him Frodo?! I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> You named him Frodo?! I LOVE IT!!!!


Lol yeah and his brother’s name is Samwise!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Ok I’m calling on all the wonderful people here at TGS. First let me say that on Monday I’m leaving for a week long trip. I assumed everything would be ok as all the babies are healthy and eating. 
Today I noticed that Marianne’s doelings weren’t acting like the others. They were slow and just laid in the corner of the pen. Something was clearly wrong. So I first assumed that maybe they needed a boost. So I gave them a omega 3 vitamin/energy drench and selenium to help their weakness. That perked them up quite a bit. Then they crashed again. 
I have been milking Poppy so I fixed them up a bottle and took it out there. They drank about 2 oz each (very unwillingly I might add). As I was about to walk back to the house I saw them chasing Marianne around and around the pen trying their hardest to nurse. 
I quickly tied up Marianne and held her leg up and watch in horror as the kids drank like little maniacs. They were starving. And Marianne wanted nothing to do with letting them nurse. They sucked her dry. 
I need help. I have no choice but to go on this trip next week. Somehow I have to get them nursing by next Monday (exactly a week from now). Please help!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Boers4ever said:


> Ok I’m calling on all the wonderful people here at TGS. First let me say that on Monday I’m leaving for a week long trip. I assumed everything would be ok as all the babies are healthy and eating.
> Today I noticed that Marianne’s doelings weren’t acting like the others. They were slow and just laid in the corner of the pen. Something was clearly wrong. So I first assumed that maybe they needed a boost. So I gave them a omega 3 vitamin/energy drench and selenium to help their weakness. That perked them up quite a bit. Then they crashed again.
> I have been milking Poppy so I fixed them up a bottle and took it out there. They drank about 2 oz each (very unwillingly I might add). As I was about to walk back to the house I saw them chasing Marianne around and around the pen trying their hardest to nurse.
> I quickly tied up Marianne and held her leg up and watch in horror as the kids drank like little maniacs. They were starving. And Marianne wanted nothing to do with letting them nurse. They sucked her dry.
> I need help. I have no choice but to go on this trip next week. Somehow I have to get them nursing by next Monday (exactly a week from now). Please help!


I’m so sorry! 😞 I feel so bad for those poor kids. Has the mom rejected them, completely? Or is she just not letting them nurse or touch her?
Does she had teat problems? 
And is this her first time nursing kids?
I have a goat who has a very similar problem, and I just milked her until she stopped kicking. Of course, I saved the milk just for the babies.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

EJskeleton said:


> I’m so sorry!  I feel so bad for those poor kids. Has the mom rejected them, completely? Or is she just not letting them nurse or touch her?
> Does she had teat problems?
> And is this her first time nursing kids?
> I have a goat who has a very similar problem, and I just milked her until she stopped kicking. Of course, I saved the milk just for the babies.


I don’t think Marianne has rejected them completely. But she will not let them nurse. She has no teat problems that I can tell and nothing is red or swollen and the milk looks just fine. This is her 3rd maybe 4th time kidding so she is definitely not a newbie.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Boers4ever said:


> I don’t think Marianne has rejected them completely. But she will not let them nurse. She has no teat problems that I can tell and nothing is red or swollen and the milk looks just fine. This is her 3rd maybe 4th time kidding so she is definitely not a newbie.


And she hasn’t had this problem before? Straaaaaaange. 🤔 I can’t think of anything that might help other than maybe you should milk her a bit. Keep the milk and nurse the kids with it. Sorry I don’t know what else to do...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

How old are the kids? Anything change like a disbudding? I would definitely qork on getting them on the bottle just in case. I would continue to hold mom..let her smell babies hiney..then nurse..then smell hiney again. Maybe it will trigger her mothering back in. Have whoever is going to keep watch on everyone come over and be shown what to look for...how to hold mom, and bottle if needed.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

EJskeleton said:


> And she hasn’t had this problem before? Straaaaaaange.  I can’t think of anything that might help other than maybe you should milk her a bit. Keep the milk and nurse the kids with it. Sorry I don’t know what else to do...


Well her kids last year were weak also and one didn’t make it due to worms/cocci. Thank you I’m sure someone else will chime in soon.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

happybleats said:


> How old are the kids? Anything change like a disbudding? I would definitely qork on getting them on the bottle just in case. I would continue to hold mom..let her smell babies hiney..then nurse..then smell hiney again. Maybe it will trigger her mothering back in. Have whoever is going to keep watch on everyone come over and be shown what to look for...how to hold mom, and bottle if needed.


They will turn 2 weeks on Thursday. Nothing has happened. No change and no environment switch. Nothing. I don’t understand why she is not letting them nurse. I’ll continue to hold mom and make her feed them for the next week. Maybe she’ll go ahead and except them again.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Check their teeth as well...if they are sharp...that hurts mom and she won't let them nurse. A gentle filing can help smooth that out


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

@MellonFriend , this reminds me of your situation with Prim. Any advice from you?


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

happybleats said:


> Check their teeth as well...if they are sharp...that hurts mom and she won't let them nurse. A gentle filing can help smooth that out


Ooooh I didn’t think about that. I’ll check that first thing in the morning.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Are you _sure _they've been rejected? Are their tummies empty? Have they lost any weight (that is if you knew their weight before).

I saw what I thought was rejection behavior from my doe Bella with her kids at a certain age and all it turned out to be was they were trying to drink from her too often and she was just saying no. She would let them drink, but not all the time. That's actually a good trait to have it a doe.

Definitely check their teeth. I think that may have had something to do with Prim rejecting her buckling, Yuma, but I found that out too late.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Weigh them daily with a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> Are you _sure _they've been rejected? Are their tummies empty? Have they lost any weight (that is if you knew their weight before).
> 
> I saw what I thought was rejection behavior from my doe Bella with her kids at a certain age and all it turned out to be was they were trying to drink from her too often and she was just saying no. She would let them drink, but not all the time. That's actually a good trait to have it a doe.
> 
> Definitely check their teeth. I think that may have had something to do with Prim rejecting her buckling, Yuma, but I found that out too late.


You know, I’m not sure if she has rejected them or not. As long as she is preoccupied with food then she couldn’t care less if they nurse. But after holding her last night they were acting completely normal just like all the other kids, jumping and playing, this morning. So this morning I held her again and they sucked her dry. Yesterday their bellies were empty. 



ksalvagno said:


> Weigh them daily with a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds.


Their birth weight was 8.40 lbs and 7.00 lbs. At 1 wk old they were 10.65 lbs and 9.95 lbs. I’ll weigh them again and see. But Marianne’s kids last year didn’t grow as well as the others either, so it might be a genetic problem.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Well I saw Marianne nursing her kids earlier! They are up and being normal bouncy babies. Thanks everyone. I guess she needed a reboot or something on her mothering skills. 
In other news, I have sold Samwise! Some friends of ours had to sell a aggressive lamancha buck. So they were looking for a new one, and they asked me and I told them about Poppy’s buckling and they liked Samwise. They are buying him after he is weaned at the end of July! Yay!
Since Samwise is being sold I am keeping Frodo as a companion goat. And I know it’s sad but I have renamed him Thorin instead of Frodo. I think it just rolls off the tongue better.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

So glad Marianne and the kids are doing well! And congrats on selling Samwise (it’s even better when the sale is to a trusted friend). And he’ll always be Frodo to me. Lol, just kidding. No matter his name, he is such a lovely goat.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Boers4ever said:


> Well I saw Marianne nursing her kids earlier! They are up and being normal bouncy babies. Thanks everyone. I guess she needed a reboot or something on her mothering skills.
> In other news, I have sold Samwise! Some friends of ours had to sell a aggressive lamancha buck. So they were looking for a new one, and they asked me and I told them about Poppy’s buckling and they liked Samwise. They are buying him after he is weaned at the end of July! Yay!
> Since Samwise is being sold I am keeping Frodo as a companion goat. And I know it’s sad but I have renamed him Thorin instead of Frodo. I think it just rolls off the tongue better.


Okay this is so funny. Me and my sister are HUGE Middle Earth fans and my favorite character is Frodo and my sister's is Thorin. 😆

Glad you're keeping Thorin-Frodo 😄


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Ok new problem. Thorin has diarrhea. Today I started his five day coccidia prevention treatment with Corid. If it is coccidia will that treat it? He is definitely not feeling too great. Still nursing but just kinda lounging around.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would do a B Complex shot and probiotics. Don't do them at the same time as coccidia med.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> I would do a B Complex shot and probiotics. Don't do them at the same time as coccidia med.


So so I can’t go ahead and give him some vit B? I just gave him the corid.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Actually, you don't want to do the B complex. Just do probiotics.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Well my dad gave him a B complex shot before I could stop him last night. This morning he has no diarrhea and is acting almost completely normal. No more dizziness or anything. I guess the Corid and B complex helped him a lot!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Can you believe I got all the kids in one picture?! Whoa! The one in the back was in mid jump so she is blurry but here is all seven of them!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Boers4ever said:


> View attachment 208550
> 
> 
> Can you believe I got all the kids in one picture?! Whoa! The one in the back was in mid jump so she is blurry but here is all seven of them!


AHHHHH!!!!! they are so friggin cute! thats so hilarious that you got them all in one shot, even if that one in the back is jumping. lol 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So many spots! They are gorgeous!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I can’t believe you got them all. They are so adorable!


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Gosh I love the dapples on those guys!😍


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Now would that be a herd or just a gaggle? What cuties


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Thorin is 6 weeks old and he has started to try and breed the females. I was going to wait until he was 8 weeks to band him but he is already extending! Is it ok to go ahead and band him? Will that cause future problems?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

You can use a buck apron, and some people here have used onesies for aprons for bucklings. I know @GoofyGoat did, maybe she can tell you more. Or else you can seperate him with a buddy and let him see mom to nurse 2 or 3 times a day.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sorry I missed this! Yes, I use a onesie, I just cut it down so the diaper flap hangs down in front and it’s worked really well so far. In fact I have a buckling wearing one right now so he can stay with mom while sister is inside with a broken leg.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

That is such a cool idra


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

GoofyGoat said:


> Sorry I missed this! Yes, I use a onesie, I just cut it down so the diaper flap hangs down in front and it’s worked really well so far. In fact I have a buckling wearing one right now so he can stay with mom while sister is inside with a broken leg.


Thank you! He turned 7 weeks today. It is very hot right now so I’m not sure if a onesie is the best choice. I think I’m going to go ahead and band him this weekend. I’ve done some research I think it’ll be ok.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Thorin just got banded. He says “whoa! Something doesn’t feel right!” Lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, poor little guy. I always hate having to do it but sometimes you just have to. Just remember he’s still able to breed for up to a couple weeks post banding. It takes a while for all the swimmers to quit swimming 🐐

BTW, I LOVE his name! I’m a very dedicated Tolkien nerd and it’s a great name for your handsome boy!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Laying there looking really sorry for himself...


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Poor little guy. He’s so cute. He’ll be bouncing around again in no time. 




Boers4ever said:


> Thank you! He turned 7 weeks today. It is very hot right now so I’m not sure if a onesie is the best choice. I think I’m going to go ahead and band him this weekend. I’ve done some research I think it’ll be ok.


Sorry if this derails things, but this got me researching because everything I have read was not recommending banding until around 12 weeks. Then I found a few tidbits here and there that said, no, do it earlier like around his age now, because it’s easier on them and UC is about diet and not the age you band. Is this what you found in your research? You don’t have to go into detail, I’m just curious. I don’t even have boys here and won’t for a while but I like to learn as much as possible before the decision time comes.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

GoofyGoat said:


> BTW, I LOVE his name! I’m a very dedicated Tolkien nerd and it’s a great name for your handsome boy!


Thank you! I’m a total Tolkien nerd too. I had to name him something good since I’m keeping him. Thorin is a tough strong name. Perfect for a buck companion! His brother’s name is Samwise. 



FizzyGoats said:


> Sorry if this derails things, but this got me researching because everything I have read was not recommending banding until around 12 weeks. Then I found a few tidbits here and there that said, no, do it earlier like around his age now, because it’s easier on them and UC is about diet and not the age you band. Is this what you found in your research? You don’t have to go into detail, I’m just curious. I don’t even have boys here and won’t for a while but I like to learn as much as possible before the decision time comes.


Not at all! I’m happy to share! What I found is that 7-8 weeks is the absolute minimum you can castrate. 
I also think that it’s based on size too. If he was a lot smaller then I would probably hold off until he was ten weeks or so. But since he is over 20 lbs and is keeping track with the Boer kids even though he’s half dwarf, I decided that he should handle it fine. 
Another thing to consider IMO is health. I would never have banded him if he was in poor condition or sick at all. But he’s a little chunk, so I figure he would take it well. 
Also the original plane was to band at 8-9 weeks. I think that is the normal banding time. But he was trying to breed everything in sight! He isn’t tall enough yet to breed the mamas, and the doelings are still too young. But none of that will last very much longer! 
So I guess I’m just trying to be safe then sorry.


----------



## GoatQueen93 (Jun 10, 2021)

Awesome looking Herd!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor little dude.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I agree. 6 to 8 weeks is as early as I would go. They need some testosterone to build muscle mass and bone. Besides the obvious reason to band. I can understand your dilemma. Sounds like you did just.fine. Pleas check on him daily. Watch for fever or foul smell. Usually no problems, but its best to be cautious.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Boers4ever said:


> Not at all! I’m happy to share! What I found is that 7-8 weeks is the absolute minimum you can castrate.
> I also think that it’s based on size too. If he was a lot smaller then I would probably hold off until he was ten weeks or so. But since he is over 20 lbs and is keeping track with the Boer kids even though he’s half dwarf, I decided that he should handle it fine.
> Another thing to consider IMO is health. I would never have banded him if he was in poor condition or sick at all. But he’s a little chunk, so I figure he would take it well.
> Also the original plane was to band at 8-9 weeks. I think that is the normal banding time. But he was trying to breed everything in sight! He isn’t tall enough yet to breed the mamas, and the doelings are still too young. But none of that will last very much longer!
> So I guess I’m just trying to be safe then sorry.


Great explanation. Thank you! Sounds like you made the right choice.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Please check on him daily. Watch for fever or foul smell. Usually no problems, but its best to be cautious.


Oh yeah I’m watching him like a hawk. He’s not getting an infection on my watch!


----------

